# AMANDA HOLDEN INSPIRATION!



## katreekingsbury (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey Girls!

This is just a message that i want to put out to all of us that have recieved bad news with BFN, Negative cycles, cancelled cycles or miscarriages!

Ive been in a complete slump.. being miserable, crying, eating sugary foods and tubs of ice cream (which has subsequently gone straight to my fat !)

I have now decided that we all need to snap ourselves out of it, get some PMA back into us and take one long hard look at Amanda Holden!
BLESS HER HEART!!! 
She did not only suffer a miscarriage in 2010, but in Feb this year, her little boy was still born. I was absolutley devestated for her when the news broke and could not imagine what she was going through. It made me feel for all the ladies in the world who have been in the same situation and my heart goes out to every single one of you.

Now, the news of today.. Amanda Holden is pregnant with a little girl only just 6 months following her still birth!! WOW!!! How amazing is this news!
She is a fantastic strong women, and i pray      that this works out well for her.

I feel that Amanda Holden is someone to look up to, and look to her for strength and positivity and even a little hope. 
If Amanda who is continuously in the lime light and not hidden under duvets at home eating cake (like some of us - me included) can pick herself up, dust herself off and go for it again... WE ALL CAN!!! 

CONGRATS TO AMANDA AND HUBBY, AND              TO ALL OF US SUFFERING RIGHT NOW. XXXXXXX


----------



## Samuel Jackson (Dec 28, 2010)

Thats fabulous news and soo wish her the best of luck with this pregnancy as shes had a rough time with the last two bless her.

Does make you think if she can keep her head above water so can all of us xx


----------

